# Niềng răng chữa cười hở lợi có hiệu quả không giải đáp chuyên gia



## csevenan

Việc niềng răng chữa cười hở lợi có đem lại hiệu quả và tác dụng thực tế cho khiếm khuyết hở lợi đặc biệt này không cần được phân tích kỹ lưỡng. Những thông tin dưới đây sẽ cho bạn cái nhìn chính xác nhất về hở lợi và niềng răng để biết có thể niềng răng chữa cười hở lợi hay không.




Muốn biết có thể niềng răng điều trị cười hở lợi được hay không, mức độ hiệu quả như thế nào, không thể không bắt đầu từ bản chất của kỹ thuật niềng răng và của khiếm khuyết cười hở lợi thực tế ra sao.
phẫu thuật cười hở lợi là kỹ thuật chỉnh hình răng nhờ hệ thống các khí cụ chỉnh nha gắn lên răng, tạo lực xiết để kéo và chỉnh răng. Như vậy, bản chất của niềng răng là chỉ tác động được đến răng, làm thay đổi các yếu tố về vị trí, phương, chiều và thế răng. Từ sự thay đổi của răng một cách toàn diện, các bác sỹ chỉnh nha sẽ lợi dụng điều này để cân chỉnh lại cả vòm hàm trên dưới, độ rộng hẹp và dài ngắn tương đối của vòm hàm. Đôi khi, khi tình trạng răng miệng của bệnh nhân cho phép còn có thể đẩy hoặc kéo răng lên xuống trên xương hàm.


----------

